# Booking New Acquisitions



## post-it (Nov 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me a timeframe for booking the new acquisitions in California?  The same notice has been online for months and when I call they have no new news on this?

So happy more options within drving distance for us.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 27, 2012)

Notwithstanding Foreclosed/Unsold inventory don't the  MGV owners need to be *con*vinc*ed* into conerting to a DRI club based product before those are available to DRI club owners


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Notwithstanding Foreclosed/Unsold inventory don't the  MGV owners need to be *con*vinc*ed* into conerting to a DRI club based product before those are available to DRI club owners



They have both deeded and points owners too. Also, some of them have already converted to make units available. I'm sure logistics have not been set up yet to start reservations for DRI members. Be patient folks. Just to let you know, do not expect much at some of these places. I live very close to the ones here in South Orange County and they are not up to standard yet. DRI will have to work on these properties.


----------



## coachr32 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Booking the "new" propeties*

According to the PR show Undercover Boss, Mr. C says DRI guest are already using the CABO AZUL resort in San Jose del Cabo. Mr. C should have said the DRI members are getting deals through travelzoo type websites and DRI offerings of 5 days/4nights for $599. According to the DRI website, one is able to book w/points starting in Jan 2013.


----------

